# Diventava/ è diventata



## LETUSHUZI

Ciao a tutti. Oggi ho visto su un fascicolo dell’esame di italiano una frase. Abbiamo dovuto completare il testo con il verbo alla forma giusta. La frase è: Prendevo tutto come un gioco, almeno fino a 15 anni, quando ho realizzato il mio sogno: partecipare alle olimpiadi. E ho capito che (diventare)__________una cosa seria.
Volevo chiedervi perché si deve scrivere “diventava” anziché “è diventata”. Vi ringrazio.


----------



## symposium

Io sono madrelingua, e ti dico che secondo me in quella frase possono starci bene: diventava, era diventata e è diventata. Tutte e tre le opzioni sono corrette, hanno solo sfumature di significato diverse.


----------



## LETUSHUZI

symposium said:


> Io sono madrelingua, e ti dico che secondo me in quella frase possono starci bene: diventava, era diventata e è diventata. Tutte e tre le opzioni sono corrette, hanno solo sfumature di significato diverse.


Grazie mille symposium! Solo che sulla soluzione c’è scritto “diventava”. Non so se mi potresti spiegare un po’ che sfumatura di significato c’è se scrivo “diventava” e quello di “è diventata”, grazie ancora!


----------



## bearded

Salve
Concordo con symposium.  La differenza ''di sfumatura'' nei tempi dipende da una scelta, cioè se si vuole esprimere contemporaneità o anteriorità rispettivamente nelle due azioni - quella di partecipare alle olimpiadi (cosa che diventa seria), e quella di capire:
1) ho capito che è diventata una cosa seria (diventare e capire sono contemporanei)
2) ho capito che diventava una cosa seria (la partecipazione stava diventando man mano una cosa seria, ed io l'ho capito)
3) ho capito che era diventata una cosa seria (prima è diventata, e dopo l'ho capito).
Per il mio orecchio italiano la soluzione 3 sarebbe la migliore, ma evidentemente il libro preferisce la 2...


----------



## symposium

La frase principale si svolge nel passato: a 15 anni ho partecipato (partecipai) alle olimpiadi. In quel momento ho capito che:
1: la cosa E' DIVENTATA seria: il passato prossimo dà l'idea che l'azione (diventare seria) è successa nel passato ma continua ancora mentre il soggetto sta parlando, in questo caso che sta continuando ad allenarsi perchè adesso fa gare ai livelli più alti ecc.
2: la cosa DIVENTAVA seria: l'imperfetto dà l'idea che l'azione ha avuto una durata o un effetto prolungati nel passato, ma che non necessariamente continuano nel presente: adesso l'intervistato potrebbe non dedicarsi più al nuoto.
3: la cosa ERA DIVENTATA seria: la frase principale è al passato prossimo (ho capito che), logicamente la cosa doveva essere diventata seria prima che lui lo capisse, e quindi nella secondaria si usa il trapassato prossimo, per indicare l'anteriorità dell'azione della secondaria rispetto alla precedente.


----------



## symposium

Io e bearded siamo stati guidati dalla stessa forza!


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> Io e bearded siamo stati guidati dalla stessa forza!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Concordo con le eccellenti spiegazioni di symposium e bearded.

Io personalmente non avrei scelto "è diventata", ma sicuramente ci vedo un senso. La mia scelta sarebbe ricaduta sull'imperfetto o sul trapassato prossimo dell'indicativo, o forse anche sul condizionale composto "sarebbe diventata" per esprimere un'idea di futuro nel passato.

Purtroppo in molti test a "risposta chiusa" si tende a considerare valida una sola risposta e a non contemplare invece la possibilità di più risposte valide.


----------



## Olaszinhok

TheCrociato91 said:


> Io personalmente non avrei scelto "è diventata", ma sicuramente ci vedo un senso. La mia scelta sarebbe ricaduta sull'imperfetto o sul trapassato prossimo dell'indicativo, o forse anche sul condizionale composto "sarebbe diventata" per esprimere un'idea di futuro nel passato.



 Personalmente non userei mai _è diventata_. Solo in un linguaggio molto informale, la potrei tollerare.

Provate a trasformare la frase col perfetto semplice: " e capii che diventò una cosa seria".  Vi suona bene? A prescindere dal tempo che può risultare strano ad un orecchio settentrionale, poco avvezzo a questo tempo verbale.


----------



## bearded

Però nel presente ci starebbe: ''Capisco che diventa una cosa seria''.
Comunque anche per me, in quel contesto, ''è diventata'' non è la scelta migliore.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Olaszinhok said:


> Provate a trasformare la frase col perfetto semplice: " e capii che diventò una cosa seria. Vi suona bene? A prescindere dal tempo che può risultare strano ad un orecchio settentrionale, poco avvezzo a questo tempo verbale.



Infatti anche il mio orecchio (o, meglio, occhio in questo caso  ) poco avvezzo all'uso del passato remoto si è stupito nel constatare, all'interno di un testo d'esame scritto, l'uso del passato prossimo per raccontare un'esperienza passata e conclusa. Detto ciò, avrei usato "realizzai" anziché "ho realizzato", ma in quanto al verbo "diventare" temo che continuino a suonarmi meglio le opzioni che ho menzionato in #8.


----------



## bearded

Anche se ai mods non piace che si inventino altri contesti rispetto a quello della domanda iniziale, spero mi si consenta di dire che secondo me ''Ho capito che è diventata una cosa seria'' sarebbe perfettamente accettabile in un breve dialogo come questo: _-Non hai capito? È diventata una cosa seria! -Ma sì, ho capito che è diventata una cosa seria, non sono mica stupido._


----------



## lorenzos

Scusate, ma come può essere corretto o accettabile "è diventata"?
"quando ho realizzato il mio sogno[...] E ho capito che _è diventata_ una cosa seria.(???)
@bearded "quando ho capito" è diverso da "ora ho capito".


----------



## LETUSHUZI

Non pensavo che avreste potuto discutere tanto su questo mio posto. Ho imparato tanto da cose che avete scritto. Mi sono molto utili. Vi ringrazio tanto!


----------



## Andy83

Per come la vedo io:

“Ho capito che diventava una cosa seria” - in questo periodo la subordinata oggettiva si pone in un contesto di contemporaneità con la reggente.

“Ho capito che era diventata una cosa seria” - in questo periodo la subordinata oggettiva si pone in un contesto di anteriorità con la reggente.

P.s. In questo caso, la grammatica di Serianni prevede anche l’utilizzo del Passatro prossimo. Es.: “Ho capito che è diventata una cosa seria.”
P.p.s. Onestamente, non mi piace quest’ultima interpretazione.

“Ho capito che sarebbe diventata una cosa seria.” - in questo periodo la subordinata oggettiva si pone in un contesto di posteriorità con la reggente.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, ma come può essere corretto o accettabile "è diventata"?
> "quando ho realizzato il mio sogno[...] E ho capito che _è diventata_ una cosa seria.(???)
> @bearded "quando ho capito" è diverso da "ora ho capito".


Be', con un piccolo sforzo di fantasia si può considerare implicito il pronome 'questa':  …(questa) è diventata una cosa seria. Il femminile si riferisce così (colloquialmente) al predicato.  A rigore bisognerebbe dire ''ho capito che la cosa è diventata seria''.
Non ho capito bene la tua ultima osservazione (quando/ora..).


----------



## Andy83

Ciao Bearded. Il tuo periodo sta a indicare che la cosa è diventata seria prima di capire? 

A rigore bisognerebbe dire ''ho capito che la cosa è diventata seria''.
Non ho capito bene la tua ultima osservazione (quando/ora..).[/QUOTE]

Grazie.


----------



## lorenzos

Direi che una cosa prima diventa poi si capisce cosa "era diventata".
Aggiunta 
@bearded _Ma sì, ho capito _[ora capisco] _che è diventata una cosa seria, non sono mica stupido._


Andy83 said:


> “Ho capito che era diventata una cosa seria” - in questo periodo la subordinata oggettiva si pone in un contesto di anteriorità con la reggente.
> P.s. In questo caso, la grammatica di Serianni prevede anche l’utilizzo del Passatro prossimo. Es.: “Ho capito che è diventata una cosa seria.”
> P.p.s. Onestamente, non mi piace quest’ultima interpretazione.


Neanch'io, ma forse quell' "ho capito" sta per "capisco":
(Quando) ho capito che era diventata una cosa seria ho smesso di scherzarci.
(Ora) ho capito che è diventata una cosa seria e non ci scherzo più.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Andy83
Certo, prima succede una certa cosa, e dopo la si capisce.
Comunque il mio #16 era diretto a lorenzos che spero mi voglia spiegare ancora la sua frase (''quando ho capito è diverso..'').
Oggi sono un po' tardo..

Edit:
Lorenzos, grazie dell'aggiunta con spiegazione. Adesso capisco/ho capito che cosa intendevi.


----------



## Andy83

bearded said:


> Ciao, Andy83
> Certo, prima succede una certa cosa, e dopo la si capisce.
> Comunque il mio #16 era diretto a lorenzos che spero mi voglia spiegare ancora la sua frase (''quando ho capito è diverso..'').
> Oggi sono un po' tardo..



Capisco. Ma allo stesso modo la frase, qualora si volesse dimostrare la contemporaneità, si potrebbe ricorrere anche al gerundio:

“Ho capito che la cosa stava diventando seria.” ( usando così il fraseologico “stare”.)
Andando così a sostituire “ [...] diventava una cosa seria.”

Grazie Bearded.


----------

